# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  Panasonic 15'' servise mode?

## Lefteris1977

Γεια σας παιδια,
ειμαι καινουργιος στο ωραιο site σας και απο οτι θα καταλαβετε δεν ξερω και πολλα απο τηλεορασεις εχω μια τηλεοραση 15'' panasonic με 
μοντελο TX-A-15AT1C/A....Το προβλημα που εχω ειναι οτι εχω κανει μια βλακεια και μου εχει κλειδωθει το μενου της τv και μου βγαζει μολις παταω το μενου μου βγαζει μονο φως κοντραστ αντιθεση και οχι τις αλλες ιδιοτητες...
Αυτο που ψαχνω ειναι να βρω ειναι το πως να μπω στο service manual της
Τv .... Επισης μου εχουν κλειδωθει τα κουμπια μπροστα και οταν τα παταω δεν γινεται τιποτα..Πως μπορω να μπω στο service mode???...εχω και το αυθεντικο Τv κοντρολ.....

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων....

----------


## mystaki g

Θα πατησεις 99
την καθαροτητα θα την κατεβασεις στο μηδεν
μαζι (mute τηλεχ/ και down στη τηλεορ/ ) .
Καλη Ανασταση και καλο Πασχα.
και ολο το σχεδιο ειναι εδω μπορει να το χρειαστεις εαν τα κανεις θαλασσα
http://fileshare.eshop.bg/downloadsm...TX-21JT3P.html

----------


## Lefteris1977

ακου το προσπαθησα αυτο αλλα πρωτα απο ολα:
α) δεν φτανει μεχρι το 99 καναλι
β)καθαροτητα τι ακριβως εννοεις το contrast? ti?
γ)το προσπαθησα εστω και ετσι αλλα και παλι τιποτα..... :Wink: 

μηπως εχεις καμια αλλη ιδεα φιλε mystakig???

----------


## ezizu

Λευτέρη γεία σου.Πληροφοριακά,το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο το αγόρασες από Ελλάδα η από εξωτερικό;Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω είναι κλειδωμένη σε λειτουργία hotel mode.Δεν μπορείς νομίζω να κάνεις κάτι από το service mode.Δεν έχω κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο να σου πω τώρα,για το hotel mode,θα το ψάξω όμως και μόλις βρω κάτι θα σου απαντήσω.

----------


## mystaki g

> ακου το προσπαθησα αυτο αλλα πρωτα απο ολα:
> α) δεν φτανει μεχρι το 99 καναλι
> β)καθαροτητα τι ακριβως εννοεις το contrast? ti?
> γ)το προσπαθησα εστω και ετσι αλλα και παλι τιποτα.....
> 
> μηπως εχεις καμια αλλη ιδεα φιλε mystakig???


Συγνωμη σου εδωσα για την _TX_-_15AT1C .Θα βρουμε ακρη που θα παει._

----------


## Lefteris1977

μα αυτο ειναι το μοντελο, αλλα φτανει μεχρι το 60 και οχι 99 οσον αφορα για το hotel mode τι πρεπει να κανω για να το ξεκλειδωσω???  :Rolleyes: 


ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον.... :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

φιλε  πατησε τα πληκτρα στο κοντρολ   mute και   down  πρωτα   μηπως  και γινει κατι

----------


## Lefteris1977

τα πατησα αλλα δεν εγινε τιποτα.... :Sad:

----------


## mystaki g

> τα πατησα αλλα δεν εγινε τιποτα....


μην μπεις στο σερβις .Δεν νομιζω οτι θα βρεις εκει κατι. Δοκιμασε μαζι (Volume Dowd και  Off-Timer) που ειναι στο τηλεχειριστηριο/ειναι απο αλλο μοντελο ,μπορει να εισαι τυχερος

----------


## ezizu

Λευτέρη γεία σου και παλι.Μπορείς να μας πεις αν το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο είναι αγορασμένο από Ελλάδα η από εξωτερικό;Ρωτάω γιατί πιθανών να μην είναι ούτε σε hotel mode.Αν ξέρεις ,πες μας για το μοντέλο (χώρα αγοράς), για να μας  βοηθήσεις στο <<ψάξιμο>>  πληροφοριών και ίσως  να βρούμε λύση.

----------


## ezizu

Πιστεύω ότι κατά 95% αν όχι 99% από το service mode δεν μπορείς να λύσεις το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα σε αυτή την τηλεόραση και θα χάνεις χρόνο άδικα ψάχνοντας σε λάθος δρόμο.Η άποψη μου ,φιλικά πάντα.

----------


## HFProject

Κυκλοφορούν τέτοια μοντέλα μετά την Ολυμπιάδα, με κωδικό  για το menu.

Θεωρητικά όλες αυτές έγιναν χορηγία από την Panasonic στο Ελληνικό κράτος.

Τέτοια έχεις ?

----------


## Lefteris1977

Eiναι τηλεοραση σαν αυτη που λεει ο HFProject.....
τετοια εχω....σε αυτη την περιπτωση τι πρεπει να κανω για να ξεκλειδωσω το μενου??? :Rolleyes:

----------


## ezizu

Σωστός ο Κώστας.Είναι μοντέλο που παραχώρησε η Panasonic,σαν χορηγός ,για τους ολυμπιακούς αγώνες του 2004 και είναι κλειδωμένη σε olympic mode.Μετά το τέλος των ολυμπιακών αγώνων αυτές  οι τηλεοράσεις δώθηκαν σε δημόσιες υπηρεσίες , σε εκκλησίες ,νοσοκομεία,σχολεία κ.λ.π.Όσο για το ξεκλείδωμα δεν έχω κάτι ακόμα , αλλά σίγουρα δεν γίνεται κάτι από το service mode.

----------


## jim philips

Καλημερα φιλοι ,χαθηκα λιγο λογο προβληματος με τπ ιντερνετ,γιατι δεν προσπαθεις να αλλαξεις το i.c της μνημης?με ενα καινουργιο ολα τα κλειδωματα θα φυγουν.

----------


## Lefteris1977

ok θα προσπαθησω να το αλλαξω.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## HFProject

Βέβαια είναι εντυπωσιακό από τους τόσους που εργάστηκαν για τα οπτιοκοακουστικά της Ολυμπιάδας, δεν υπάρχει ένας εδώ να μας πει τον κωδικό.

Δεν υπήρχαν ηλεκτρονικοί τότε, εκεί ;

----------


## Lefteris1977

υπηρχαν αλλα ισως δεν θελουν να βοηθησουν..... :Huh:

----------


## betacord85

> μην μπεις στο σερβις .Δεν νομιζω οτι θα βρεις εκει κατι. Δοκιμασε μαζι (Volume Dowd και  Off-Timer) που ειναι στο τηλεχειριστηριο/ειναι απο αλλο μοντελο ,μπορει να εισαι τυχερος


μην παιδευεσαι παρε την αγκαλια και αν εισαι στην αθηνa πηγαινε την στον νακο στην καλλιθεα χαροκοπου και γρυπαρη,απορω ορισμενες φορες γιατι κανετε τετοιες ερωτησεις...betacord85 japan made.....

----------


## skyview

Λευτέρη γειά σου. 

Για να ξεκλειδώσεις το Setup Mode στη συσκευή, κράτα πατημένο στη συσκευή το κουμπί που αλλάζει κανάλια προς τα κάτω και πάτα 3 φορές το πλήκτρο AV/TV στο τηλεκοντρόλ.

Για να βγείς σε Special Mode, πατημένο το ίδιο κουμπί στη συσκευή και πατάς 1 φορά το πλήκτρο AV/TV στο τηλεκοντρόλ. Εκεί ρυθμίζεις πόσα κανάλια θα μπαίνουν στη μνήμη κ.α.

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------

